# I need advice about which plow to buy?



## bstout (Sep 6, 2007)

Greetings all! 

I have a half mile long driveway that is gravel/dirt/hard flat sand rock. I've been plowing it for the last nine years with a 1951 Allis Chalmers WD and a rear blade. I've never owned a front blade plow before. I know nothing about the comforts of plowing from the inside of a truck cab. I do know the pleasures of never having a mechanical failure/problem with any of my plowing equipment for the last nine years. I now want comfort and reliability both. 

Here's my questions. I plan on purchasing a complete set-up for my 2000 Tacoma (6 cyl.) and I would like for the set-up to be front mount, reliable, compact and be readily adaptable to my 2005 Tundra (V8) in the event my Tacoma dies.

I was considering a Western. They suggest a poly blade/suburbanite? I'm not sure I want to spend upwards of $4000.00 for a snow plow blade made out of plastic.

Should I look for a used one. Are the older models better than the new ones?

I don't want to be fooling around with mechanical failures that should have never happened to begin with.

What say someone please?

Bob


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I haven't had any issues with my poly blade and think you will find it fine for personal use.

It's not as tall as the standard plows, so snow over the top can be an issue and it's harder to mount something to the top of the blade to prevent that.

It's also more likely to be transferrable to a new vehicle with a 1/2 ton rating.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The Suburbanite is the same as the Fisher Homesteader and both are good for doing your own driveway (hence the designation as a "homeowner" plow). But, honestly, just my opinion, I think you should opt to spend a little more for a bigger plow - 7.5' Regular Duty in either Western or Fisher (don't know Western nomenclature, but Fisher is the 7.5RD). It'll be taller and substantially stronger. Western and Fisher are essentiallly the same plow, the main difference being the color and that Western is Full Trip and Fisher is Trip Edge.

When you buy a plow, don't consider the current situation, think down the road a few years. With minimal maintenance, that plow will last at least ten to fifteen years. (Unless you're like me. I've had three different sized trucks in seven years; each needing a different plow - $$$:crying: )


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

Me I*D pick a Make that has a Dealer close by--& I*D first Look in a Salavage Yard for a Used One! as theres some Good Deals there! I prefer removing whatever? Myself--especially the Head Gear--as most plows Used are NOT all in that Bad Shape--possibly?? need a New Cutting Edge?--Easy Re-Pair--& a Dab of new Paint--I Re-Paint every Year--just to Keep the Snow from Sticking!--Me I*M told I*M fussyer than Most? as Older Plows seem a better Quality than New to ME? I Dono? about You other Guys? as Ijusr Read the New LAW on Hydralic Brake lines so I*M re-placing all of Mine w/the New Anti Rust Coated Ones & all new Flex Lines before I have Too! & as my Diesel Speed -O- rolls up to the 200,000 Mark--All New U-joints w/ Grease Fittings is a Must--regular Fall Maintainance--OIL & Filter--Fuel Filter & Tranny OIL & Filter Change--have My Alternator & Starter re-built--Belts & Hoses Checked & Re-Placed if Necessary?--Clean UP & Inspect All the Electrical Connections--especially those Ground Connections! & Hook UP My PLOW to make 100% Sure every thing Works like its Supposed to! & Check My Ballast--as I Use Concrete Blocks--all Piled Up & Ready to Be Loaded!--the Trucks Ready! now for all the other Stuff?--Snow Blower Tune UP--my Walk behind Salter & Sander is Oiled UP Shovels ECT YEH I Guess? I*M as Ready as I*LL ever Be??--OleTower--


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Bob, The Suburbanite/Homesteader would be a good choice for your current Tacoma and would work on a future Tundra. The Tundra could handle the next step up, however. I've been useing a Western PolyPlow for 10 years now in heavier snow conditions than you likely have and had no problems whatsoever.

There are quite a few used lightweight "regular" plows in the 6.5 to 7 ft range on eBay in your region you might want to look at as well. Many will be in pretty good shape and some will bolt right up, most you will have to adapt to some degree. Expect $700 to 1200 range for decent and fairly complete.

I would highly recommend a rubber edge for your mostly dirt/gravel road for whatever blade you get. It will not scrape hardpack or ice well, but you still have your tractor & rear blade for that task. The other 92% of the time you will really like the rubber edge.


----------



## bstout (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been looking at the Western and Fisher web sites. I like the Fisher best. The Homesteader looks like a respectable arrangement if a person is responsible with it.

What kind of failures do polyethylene blades have? Do they chip around the edges and have a bunch of little problems that a steel blade may not have?

I may want to take the plow off of my Tacoma and put it on my Tundra down the road.

I'm going to try and find one that has been gently used before I buy new.

Bob


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Consider Snoway, built right out there by you they have an excellent unit for your truck. \

www.snoway.com


----------



## bstout (Sep 6, 2007)

Mick: I was just looking at the RD series of Fisher. That is a Jim Dandy arrangement. 

I don't enjoy working on stuff like this myself. I want something I don't have to be fooling with in order to get it to work.

I wonder what the chances are for finding a used one in my area that's in good working condition? What are their weak points? What does a person look for when shopping for a blade used? Leaky hydraulic seals?

I dunno!

Bob


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*bstout*

Stay with what you know and love www.superplow.com and save yourself $1000 (at least) rear mounted an loving it.... low maintenence and built to last.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bstout, the RD is a tough plow and will last many years. As far as buying a used one, just make sure it's all there and in good general shape. Look at the condition of the hoses and pins. How rusted is it in general? Check out how much it will cost to get the truckside mount for your vehicle. 

A lot of guys around here are still using the pre-Minute Mount style (Conventional Mount) and they're going strong. I think they were from the late 80s.


----------



## bstout (Sep 6, 2007)

I just typed a long post and it didn't go. It got wiped out for some reason. Rather than to type the whole thing again I'll summarize.

The folks who sells Western blades and Fisher blades refuse to put anything other than a plastic blade on the front of either my Tacoma or Tundra. They're concerned about themselves and the law. The dealer said they had to go by the "Quick Match" on each blades web site. 

I want a steel blade with shoes and an edge trip for my 2000 Toyota Tacoma with a 6 cylinder and a stick. 

Am I asking for too much?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bstout;404407 said:


> I want a steel blade with shoes and an edge trip for my 2000 Toyota Tacoma with a 6 cylinder and a stick.
> 
> Am I asking for too much?


Yes, you need more FVWR, and a real frame.


----------



## bstout (Sep 6, 2007)

Basher: Which model Snoway would you recommend for my Tacoma?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

22 series 7'6" Down pressure. 

Wireless is sweet, I like the hand held if you go joystick you have to mount it, or it's hard to use. 

I like the Poly wearedge, lightens the plow, is quieter, and won't fuss with sealed paver's, black top, or concrete. If you go with the Poly wearedge get the optional skid feet, use them under normal conditions, remove them for sealed paver's etc..

I'd add a deflector, either the molded poly or the new "SUPER DEFLECTOR" The super is pretty cool, max curl, molded supports, stainless steel hardware, and a three piece design lets it fit from 6 to 10 foot plows. Works on other makes as well.

2 Year hydraulic, 5 years black iron, excellent factory tech support. The poly on the mold board is Polycarbonate, has the same tensile yield strength as a piece of comparable steel, slids snow better, and is lighter. 

We all have our opinions on which units are better, but many people who push other brands on larger trucks will agree Snoway is the best at building quality equipment for your weight class vehicle. Just don't expect them to admit it


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

What basher said is great, also to touch on another point for you with another mount and wiring the plow will be interchangeable with your 05 Tundra.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

find out what you WANT, make sure it all fits your truck e-match and a lot of crossreferencing parts numbers. If it all fits together install it yourself. as you have already found out, the dealer won't. and, you know why they won't. but, it's your truck.


----------

